# Reasons for Improper or Unfair Deactivation.



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello. I’ve heard lots of times about drivers being deactivated (or threatened with deactivation) for circumstances that were not their own fault. I’m wondering what are some of those circumstances were.

A few I can think of that could lead to deactivation, off the top of my head, are...

—Passengers complaining that the driver refused service, based on their destination, when, in fact, the driver had a legitimate reason for refusing service, such as the rider being an unaccompanied minor or the destination being too far off the driver’s route in destination mode.

—Riders complaining that the driver drove too slowly, when, in fact, the driver was simply obeying the speed limit and other regulations, as required by law. The riders were impatient and made a false allegation.

—Pax alleging that the driver was impaired (i.e., sleepy or under the influence of alcohol or drugs) when, in fact, it was the passenger who was drunk and disorderly. That conduct led to the driver, justifiably, giving a low rating to the passenger or ejecting the passenger from the car. The rider, upset, filed a false complaint.

What reasons, briefly, have you heard of—or, worse, experienced—that led to any rideshare company unfairly deactivating your account with their app?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I got hit with #3, twice. 3 times with not having a phone holder. Not one of those were true. But longest "time-out" with them was 2 days. But got so fed up with the system of rewarding safety failure reports, I took a week off.

Just now finished the paperwork for a similar type gig. Kinda burnt on tomorrow's endevors be dependent on stars and how my reputation can be questioned for discount coupons.


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Got hit with #3 until deactivation. They told me 3 times and Im out. Im actually glad. Never realized Uber was such a shady brand. Harrassment, data breaches, cheating, no human contact. I was never intoxicated but the riders in their platform almost always were. And at least 100 or more out were rude, obnoxious etc. Never gave a rating because of retaliation. That being said, I will never use Uber for anything again. Ironically I was a customer of theirs too. Sorry Uber you have zero morals. And when you IPO comes out Ill short it until it goes to zero. Feel bad NASA is associated with this brand. What a sad thing. NASA used to be a proud American icon. Now theyve partnered with the scum of the planet.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You can force Uber to produce evidence in court, if they can’t you have your winning lottery ticket for libel. Yes Uber is liable because they acted upon unsubstantiated claims that caused irreparable harm and emotional distress.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> You can force Uber to produce evidence in court, if they can't you have your winning lottery ticket for libel. Yes Uber is liable because they acted upon unsubstantiated claims that caused irreparable harm and emotional distress.


I like the sounds of that. That said, would Uber's agreement wipe out any suit? Whereas they can get rid of you for at any time?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> You can force Uber to produce evidence in court, if they can't you have your winning lottery ticket for libel. Yes Uber is liable because they acted upon unsubstantiated claims that caused irreparable harm and emotional distress.


After spending $50K + in legal fees to recover what, exactly ?


----------

